# Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?



## Aalangler66 (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo ...

War heute mal etwas Spinnfischen, ging aber nix ... egal.
Problem ist aber, daß mir von meinem Wobbler (65g) die "Schaufel" weggeflogen ist und nun weiß ich nicht, ob man sowas selber basteln kann bzw. ob es irgendwo sowas zu kaufen gibt?
Hat da einer von Euch nen Tip?


----------



## jkc (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*

Hi, hängt stark vom Modell ab, was da noch zu retten ist. 
Aus Alu-, Messingblech, Plexiglas oder Makrolon lässt sich schon einiges machen.
Edit: Gibt auch einige Shops, wo man fertige Schaufeln kaufen könnte, aber das wird wirtschaftlich nur bei sehr teuren Ködern hin hauen.

Hast Du nen Modellnahmen und am besten nen Foto?

Grüße JK


----------



## Bobster (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*

Auf keinen Fall etwas selber basteln.
 Auch googeln bringt kaum Ergebnisse.
 Also Wobbler entsorgen - Neu kaufen


----------



## Holz Hecht (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Also Wobbler entsorgen - Neu kaufen



Aber vorher den guten Wobbler nochmal ins Gewässer schmeißen und schauen, ob er noch ein Bissle läuft. Dann hat man nämlich evtl. einen Super Oberflächenköder #c:m


----------



## zokker (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*

Bobster hat natürlich Recht. Auf gar keinen Fall selber etwas bauen. Die Gefahr das bei einer Hechtattacke das selber gebaute Schäufelchen abbricht ist viel zu groß. Der Hecht könnte sich verschlucken und elendig ertrinken. Brrrrrr mir läuft's ganz kalt den Rücken runter.[emoji6]


----------



## Tobi92 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall etwas selber basteln.
> Auch googeln bringt kaum Ergebnisse.
> Also Wobbler entsorgen - Neu kaufen


Ironischer Schwachsinn, warum sollte man nicht selber basteln?

Es gibt etliche Leute, auch hier im AB, die ihre Wobbler komplett selber basteln. 

Einfach mitn Dremmel(oder Säge) nen Spalt rein schleifen/schneiden, aus Plexiglas ne Schaufel zurecht schneiden und mit 2k Kleber rein kleben. Fertig 

Ein wenig aufwendiger wirds, wenn die Öse an der Schaufel befestigt war, aber auch kein Problem.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*

Glaub die Posts waren alle samt ironisch gemeint. In den meisten Fällen kann man die Schaufel mit Acrylglas, Makrolon oder Polystrol (Bastlerglas) selber nachbauen und mit 2K Kleber einkleben...


----------



## Cormoraner (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*

Wenn so etwas passiert und es Wobbler aus Holz sind oder Pu Schaum werden die Schaufeln einfach nachgefertigt.

Teilweise kann man so super Köder erschaffen mit längeren Tauchschaufeln für tieferen Lauf z.B. oder kurzen Winkelschaufeln für aggressiven Oberflächenlauf. 

Bloß nichts erzählen lassen, dafür eignet sich ABS Material (McDonalds Tabletts) genauso gut wie Acryl oder alte CD Hüllen. 

Bevor ich etwas wegschmeisse das noch verwertbar ist, muss mir echt was fehlen...


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*

65 gr,. wat is das für Wobbler?


----------



## Tobi92 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Glaub die Posts waren alle samt ironisch gemeint.



Hab ich mir zu Anfang auch gedacht, dann aber nen Smiley vermisst. Muss aber sagen, beim nochmal lesen kommt die Ironie dann doch rüber


----------



## Aalangler66 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*

Habe nun den Wobbler entsorgt, so gut und teuer war er nun auch wieder nicht #d
65g ist noch nicht so schlimm, es gibt sogar diesen hier mit 72g: Rapala X-RAP Magnum|bigeyes
Habe eine gute Carbon-Spinnrute, mit der konnte ich den Wobbler locker weit rauswerfen ....
*
*


----------



## jkc (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*

Schade, unter umständen wäre das in 10-15 Minuten zu beheben gewesen...

Grüße JK


----------



## thanatos (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*

wer überhaupt so was fragt ist bastlerisch wohl eh nicht
 so lala
warum also erst lange rum fummeln in unserer Wegwerfgesellschaft 
soll den Frager nicht abwerten #d ich hab selbst ein Radio
weil ich nichtmal Hänschen klein auf nem Kamm blasen
 könnte :c:c.Hat eben jeder andere Qualitäten #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*



Aalangler66 schrieb:


> Habe nun den Wobbler entsorgt, so gut und teuer war er nun auch wieder nicht #d
> 65g ist noch nicht so schlimm


Welcher war's denn genau? 
Wobbler die einfach mal so ebn die Schaufel verlieren, sind ungefähr so spannend wie Autos zu fahren, die einfach mal die Vorderachse verlieren ...


----------



## Cormoraner (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*

Stimmt nicht. Habe schon einige hochwertige Wobbler gegen die Steinpackung geschmissen, Brückenpfeiler etc. Manchmal bleibt man auch zwischen den Steinpackungen am Bach mit der Schaufel hängen - zieht man dran floppt die raus.

Einfach mal so eben verliert kein Wobbler mal ne SChaufel


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Welcher war's denn genau?
> Wobbler die einfach mal so ebn die Schaufel verlieren, sind ungefähr so spannend wie Autos zu fahren, die einfach mal die Vorderachse verlieren ...



Hab dieses Jahr auch schon drei Wobbler die Schaufel gekillt.
Rapala
ABU
DAM

waren die Marken


----------



## xbsxrvxr (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*

oh, ich hab auch noch die überreste von 5, oder 6 tide minnow 75 sprint (duo) aus der rapfenzeit rumliegen...2,3 mal brückenkontakt überleben sie meistens...aber dann ist sie weg, die gute schaufel.

ich bin echt völlig unbegabt in diesen sachen, würde es aber vielleicht probieren...wenn es irgendwo ne anleitung(oder so) geben würde...

habt ihr da ne ahnung?
(bei ca 20€ pro wobbel geht das nachgekaufe doch irgendwann in´s geld)


----------



## Bobster (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*

So, jetzt reicht es aber #q

http://www.superspinner.carlson-net.de/downloads/schablonen.pdf

Das wird doch wohl noch jeder zu Hause
am Küchentisch hin bekommen :g

 Ausdrucken, ab in den Baumarkt, 'ne Scheibe holen,
 Schablone auf die Tafel übertragen, ausschneiden, Kannten glätten,
 sauber EINFÜGEN...und verkleben.


----------



## sbho (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall etwas selber basteln.
> Auch googeln bringt kaum Ergebnisse.
> Also Wobbler entsorgen - Neu kaufen




 Ohrringe draus machen.....:vik:


----------



## Fr33 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*



Bobster schrieb:


> So, jetzt reicht es aber #q
> 
> http://www.superspinner.carlson-net.de/downloads/schablonen.pdf
> 
> ...



#6

Allerdings KEINEN Sec. Kleber nehmen.... der macht das Acrylgedöns blind und spröde! Am besten ist 2k Kleber oder halt die teurere Variante (Uhu Hart 2K).


----------



## xbsxrvxr (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*

und wie bekommt man die reste der schaufel aus dem wobbel?


----------



## Fr33 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*

Cutter, Säge, Drehel, Schraubendreher uvm


----------



## xbsxrvxr (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*

ja, schon klar...|rolleyes
hab ich alles nicht und bevor ich mir die finger abschneide(bei mir nicht ausgeschlossen)
kommen sie halt weg...

(vielleicht versuch ich mich im winter mal dran...)


----------



## Angler9999 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*

Als ich den ersten "Schaufelbruch" hatte, nahm ich mir ne billige Eisensäge (Bauhaus für unter 5€) und habe schräg so in etwa ein Schlitz nachgesägt, wo die Schaufel saß. Als nächstes habe ich aus irgendwelchen Plastikboxen, die ich nicht mehr benötigte eine neue Schaufel zugeschnitten. Die Schaufel habe ich etwas größer gemacht. Eingesetzt und geklebt.
Am Wasser habe ich die Ungenauigkeit der Schaufel bemerkt 
und durch mm Abschnitte den Lauf korrigiert.

Zugegeben es sind nicht die schönsten und der Preis klebt mittlerweile auch nicht mehr drauf, aber dem Fisch ist das doch egal oder?

Gerade für Gewässer, wo ich mit Abriss rechnen muss benutze ich diese. UND ja sie haben ein zweites Leben verdient.


----------



## west1 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*



observer schrieb:


> ich bin echt völlig unbegabt in diesen sachen, würde es aber vielleicht probieren...wenn es irgendwo ne anleitung(oder so) geben würde...



Gib es. :q


----------



## rule270 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wobblerschaufel weg, was nun?*

Hy
Säge mit der Eisensäge quer in die Stelle wo die Schaufel war. Klebe ein Plastikblatt aus einer alten Wobblerbox geschnitten ein. Klebe mit Araldit oder UHU Endfest 300 ( 2 K) ein. Vorher aber die neue Schaufel mit Sandpapier an den Klebeflächen anschleifen und nach aushärten (24 Std) die Schaufel nach Laufverhalten und Größe anpassen. Viel Glück LG
Rudi


----------

